
Disney Plus Streaming Service Unveiled - Reedx
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/11/business/media/disney-plus-streaming.html
======
Reedx
Bummer, was hoping to see a mention of Studio Ghibli. Would be great to
finally have a streaming option for those. They're the last movies that I
still bother with physical copies for.

